# ¿Será que el MTB pierde empuje en México?



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

Creo que hace dos años, el MTB comenzó a hacerse popular en México lo cual me dió mucho gusto, cada vez veía más cerca yo el que fuera muy popular.
De pronto, siento que la gente comenzó a dejar de darle importancia, el MTB no tiene el empuje que tenía.
¿Será que la inseguridad hace a la gente ya pensarlo dos veces antes de ir con sus amigos a rodar en el bosque?
O ¿será solo mi impresión y el MTB sigue siendo más popular día a día en nuestro país?

¿Que opinan? Me gustaría saber si alguien más lo ha notado.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo creo que sigue pegando el ciclismo en general, por lo menos los programas de ciclismo urbano. Yo creo que sigue habiendo movimiento en mtb, pero no creo que corra el riesgo de convertirse en el deporte nacional. 

Creo que son varios factores:
1. No es un deporte muy visible para los que no lo practicamos. Solo nuestra familia sabe que nos vamos a hacer bici en la montaña, pero así como que sepan como lo hacemos, pues solo por fotos y se imaginan seguro otra cosa. Para mucha gente, simplemente no nos ven (mas que cuando van los coches con las bicis colgadas), y no les llama la atención. Yo estoy en esto por que un amigo me dijo que queria practicar bici de montaña. Si no, ni se me hubiera ocurrido.

2. La economía. Desafortunadamente, la bici de montaña no es un deporte barato, y así como que pagar por ver, no todo el mundo. Por que necesitas la bici, casco, y algunos aditamentos, y cuando le sumas, pues ya pagaste un buen. Y si no conoces a nadie que le de a la bici, no a mucha gente se aventaría a aventarse.

3. La inseguridad en parte, pero yo croe que los otros dos factores afectan mas.

4. Creo que ya no ha habido tantos eventos como antes de competencias, pero ya no me he metido a buscarlos (aunque la verdad, ni he participado), pero esas competencias pueden llamar mas la atención.

5. También un poco la idea que la bici de montaña es un deporte extremo, y eso conlleva un riesgo. Cuando no sabes mucho de que se trata, te puedes asustar mas de lo que es, ya que puedes ir desde bastante leve hasta hacerte el loco en la montaña.

6. En parte, es todo un show ir a salir.... okay, lo que me refiero es que muchas veces tienes que rodar temprano por compromisos, pero eso significa levantarte bastante temprano para montar la bici, checar el agua, salir, rodar y posiblemente por dos o tres horas, regresar a la casa mugroso y muy posiblemente lodoso, recoger la bici, bañarte, y luego ya hacer otra actividad. Si lo comparas con lo que ruedan, que nada mas es vestirse, manejar a un parque (o simplemente salir de la casa), luego correr, quizás media o una hora, y luego regresar, pues es mas práctico correr.


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Al menos en guadalajara sigue el "boom" de la bicicleta, yo veo mas "bicitantes" los fines de semana en la primavera y sus alrededores. No se si los compañeros foreros de gdl perciban lo mismo.. 

saludos


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola Yo si creo que la seguridad es un factor que puede afectar las salidas largas, el ir a otras ciudades está de pensarse, por aca en GDL las idas a Durango, Tepic etc. estan totalmente canceladas , pero coincido en que los fines de Semana cada vez hay más ciclistas y tarde se me hace para que llegue el fin e ir a rodar, La levantada temprano es parte de la rodada y disfrutas del paisaje o un buen amanecer, y lo extremo creo que es parte de la adrenalina y la buena conpañia con tus cuates.


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

Muy cierto, nuestro amado deporte es caro y no es como el fut o el basket que con una pelota la armas.
Nunca he tenido el gusto de ir a guadalajara a rodar y la verdad, con la inseguridad en Mx como está, si la pienso, pero deben tener lugares impresionantes 
La adrenalina en el deporte sumada al esfuerzo físico es una combinación increible, ¿no creen? Creo que eso lo hace tan adictivo 
Lo que me refiero tmb es que antes, a donde fuera yo, veía gente nueva y ahora esa gente nueva se convierte en gente que rueda seguido, pero no veo que sigan llegando caras nuevas.
La verdad, pocas cosas me darían más gusto que poder salir a rodar sabiendo que aunque me meta a un lugar muy desolado, no van a salir gañanes con cuernos de chivo a quitarme hasta la botella de agua....
¿Cómo ven ustedes? ¿se podrá eso algún día en México?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lo dudo.


----------



## xpro1967 (Feb 1, 2011)

En lo personal algo que impacta de gran manera el habito de salir a rodar en la Ciudad de Mexico son los traslados para ir a los lugares. Hoy en dia el sabado tiene igual o a veces mas trafico que entre semana. Los domingos cada vez son mas complicados. 

Los 3 lugares clasicos para rodar (Ajusco, Chiluca y Desierto de los Leones) de alguna forma requieren en comun tomar el Periferico en algun punto, claro, para unos mas y para otros menos, pero eso si, tantas construciones pegan directamente en los tiempos de traslados. Despues de una buena rodada de 4 o 5 horas lo que menos quiere uno es pasar 2 horas dentro del coche parado en el trafico.


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

El tráfico es un factor, pero bueno a mi me detiene más el ir a rodar lejos por el costo de gasolina =P a mi me gusta rodar por el cerro de la estrella, y a las 7:30 am de ida no había tanto tráfico.
Pero el regreso, a las 12 del día en sábado era infernal!!!
Claro que ahora ruedo por la casa y aunque no me atrevo a explorar mucho aun, es muy cómodo para mí ir a rodar así.


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

rzozaya: buscando acerca del parque de tarango, hallé esto que preguntaste en yahoo hace ya unos años: ¿Saben si el Parque Tarango en Mexico DF va a estar abierto para bici de montaña?

Yo apenas me entero que ese parque existe y en las fotos de google maps se ve bueno para ir a dominguear con la bicla.
Mi pregunta es, sabes algo de este parque? encuentro mucha información del 2008-2009 de competencias y cosas así y de pronto como que dejan de haber noticias y al parecer quieren urbanizar la zona.
¿Sabes algo? 
La verdad es que las aguilas me queda cerca y pues ese lugar se ve bien.

Saludos!!


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

lzcool said:


> ¿Será que la inseguridad hace a la gente ya pensarlo dos veces antes de ir con sus amigos a rodar en el bosque?
> 
> ¿Que opinan? Me gustaría saber si alguien más lo ha notado.


 aqui en mazatlan antes se hacian muchas rodadas a pueblitos cerca, pero todo eso se ha estado acabando debido a la inseguridad que se vive en estos. ya la violencia y la matazon no es tanto en mazatlan sino en los pueblos vecino.

otro detalle que veo en otros lugares, especialmente para el sur del pais. es la gran motivacion de muchos jovenes que le dan a la bici, incluso niñas de 15 16 años le dan y bien pro con su casco, jersey y todo el equipo; aqui no ves eso, la mayoria de los que le damos al mtb aqui somos puros rucos de 25 para arriba(yo tengo 37)

aqui hace falta impulsar el ciclismo de montaña entre los jovenes... mis dos centavos


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues yo veo mas tiendas y gente teniendo negocios alrededor del MTB como nunca he visto (inclusive algunos miembros de este H. Foro)... para mi que esto està creciendo como debe y eso solo puede ser bueno para el deporte.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Efectivamente, aqui en GDL. cada vez se abren mas tiendas de bicis del mas alto nivel, y la tiendas clasicas, estan en remodelacion y ampliaciones.

Me imagino que esto es un buen indicador que se venden muchas bicis, y que la gente ya se hace a la idea de pagar mas de 30,000 por una buena bici. 

Desgraciadamente la inseguridad a limitado lo mas hermoso de nuestro deporte (al menos para mi) que eran las rutas largas y paseos multidias y cicloturismo y de exploracion a zonas remotas y bellas de nuestro pais.

En lo personal a mi ya me secuestraron en 2 ocasiones rodando en lugares lejanos. Una vez ya casi y no la cuento. Y de ahi en adelante ya no salgo de mi patio trasero que es el Bosque de la Primavera, que ahi si es seguro.

Saludos

Dr.Foes


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Pues yo veo mas tiendas y gente teniendo negocios alrededor del MTB como nunca he visto (inclusive algunos miembros de este H. Foro)... para mi que esto està creciendo como debe y eso solo puede ser bueno para el deporte.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con ritopc .

Desde mi perspectiva el mountain bike sigue creciendo , mas bikers, mas bicis fregonas y componentes de poca ma&#8230;, mas tiendas y mas ventas.

Es muy claro que el mountain bike no es ni será un deporte popular o actividad de índole masiva o que atraiga a grandes cantidades de público, los deportes populares son otro asunto digno de discutir en otro momento.

El mountain bike es una especialidad del ciclismo que llegó para quedarse, ahora, que de eso a que se vuelva archipopular hay y habrá mucho trecho.

De que el mountain bike tiene su lado áspero y a veces muy áspero es cierto , la aspereza es el costo de las bicis y los componentes&#8230;.ya hemos hablado en ocasiones anteriores de que para divertirse y pasarla bien no se necesita tener una bici de costo muy alto o simplemente alto , la situación es ¿ Cual es el parámetro para definir si una bici es costosa o no ?:idea:

Hay ciclistas de montaña para quienes 10 mil pesos ya puede ser una cantidad fuera del alcance de sus manos y también hay ciclistas para quienes una bici de 50, 70 o 100 mil pesotes no les implica comer atún durante un mes&#8230;.

Entiendo que en algunos lugares de la república hay factores que alteran la práctica del mountain bike, las distancias, la inseguridad , etc. , sin embargo por mis rumbos cada fin de semana y a veces hasta entre semana por las diferentes montañas que tenemos alrededor de la ciudad siempre hay grupos de amigos con quien salir a rodar , grupos que van creciendo , chavos que cada día son mejores ciclistas , bikers que cada día saben más de bicis , antes era muy raro ver bicis de alta gama , ahora ( afortunadamente ) cada vez hay más bicis de alto nivel ,muy bien equipadas y con lo último de la tecnología bicicletera y también con lo último de la mercadotecnia bicicletera ja ja ja

De tal forma que yo le sigo viendo un gran futuro al mountain bike tal y como se lo vi hace mas de veinte años , así que a rodar se ha dicho...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

La verdad, no esperaba encontrar tanta respuesta de gente que no solo no está de acuerdo conmigo, sino que cree que nuestro amado deporte va en aumento.
Esto me da mucho gusto, tal vez yo no he estado en contacto con la montaña lo suficiente últimamente y por eso me ha parecido que veo menos bikers.
La verdad me siento muy motivado a rodar más! y regresar a hacer mucha bicla para regresar a mi peso ideal


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Yo vivi en Bogota Colombia por muchos anos, la mayoria de ellos montando en bicicletas de montana por todos lados, estaba tan enamorado de ellas que hasta arme mi propio almacen.

En el 92 de pronto empezaron a robar bicicletas en las trochas de vez en cuando (en las calles es muy comun) en algunos meses se volvio muy comun por ejemplo en Medellin se robaron 68 bicis al tiempo cuando pararon una carrera de bicis, entonces los bicicletos empezaron a cargar armas tambien, algunos hasta escoltas en motos y la verdad el deporte se fue a la M^erda, la ventas se fueron hasta el suelo, nadie queria salir a pedalear llenos de miedo..

Bueno muchos anos pasaron y en estos dias siguen los robos pero la gente a implementado muy buenas estrategias como "grupos secretos" que se van en carro hasta pueblos cercanos y lejanos a montar, si pieden mas tiempo montados en los carros que pedaleando pero por lo menos pueden montar, yo la verdad me aburri de la violencia y me devolvi a gringolandia donde puedo montar en paz.

La verdad les deseo lo mejor possible, pero esto de la violencia es un problema muy dificil de confrontar.

Ricky


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

*fin de semana*

Este foto es del sabado, llegue tarde 8:00 am... hace unos cuantos años a estas horas no habia ni la mitad de carros.. ahora parece centro comercial


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

> Este foto es del sabado, llegue tarde 8:00 am... hace unos cuantos años a estas horas no habia ni la mitad de carros.. ahora parece centro comercial


De lujo gran foto!! Me encanta ver cómo a los bikers no nos detiene ni el que esté nublado!
Te faltó decir dónde es =)



> La verdad les deseo lo mejor possible, pero esto de la violencia es un problema muy dificil de confrontar.


Tienes razón, la violencia es muy frustrante, y nunca he tenido la mala suerte que me toque, pero me da muchísimo coraje leer que le pase a gente del foro por ejemplo y me da desconfianza salir a rodar así. Fuera de eso, creo que cargar armas nosotros no es tampoco la solución. Es una lástima que en Colombia el deporte haya perdido popularidad por esto, imagino debe haber lugares increibles para rodar.
Saludos!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Leomtb said:


> Muy buena foto Leo :thumbsup: Por ahí se aprecian algunos representantes de la Clydesdale Division , igual por estos rumbos se juntan los mtbikers en buen número .
> 
> saludos
> the last biker


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

lo que necesitan es un poco de organizacion

Evergreen Mountain Bike Alliance - Washington's Largest Mountain Bike Club

Esta jente construyen caminos, negocian con los duenos de los terenos, negoicion con las municipalidades, gobierno estatal y federal para protejer los intereses de mountain biking.

Alla en gringolandia donde yo montaba teniamos bastante seguridad pero si daba ganas de montar armado y o por lo menos montar en grupos por los










si no es una cosa es otra


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

Muy cierto, siempre hay peligros al rodar. Aunque a un oso le puedes tomar una foto, a un asaltante no sería tan buena idea =P

Yo nunca he tenido problemas para pasar por zonas habitadas, siempre teniendo en cuenta que antes de pasar me freno y cuando me ven un dueño con cara rara, lo primero es saludar amablemente, preguntar si se puede pasar por ese terreno y dar las gracias. Ya si me dicen que no, pues busco otro camino jejeje.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

lzcool said:


> Muy cierto, siempre hay peligros al rodar. Aunque a un oso le puedes tomar una foto, a un asaltante no sería tan buena idea =P
> 
> Yo nunca he tenido problemas para pasar por zonas habitadas, siempre teniendo en cuenta que antes de pasar me freno *y cuando me ven un dueño con cara rara, lo primero es saludar amablemente, preguntar si se puede pasar por ese terreno y dar las gracias. *Ya si me dicen que no, pues busco otro camino jejeje.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Muy bien con esa actitud ya la hiciste !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

En efecto, yo cada dia veo mas bicis, tiendas y gente rodando de un modo u otro, a todos niveles y tanto en ruta como en MTB. Definitivamente hay mas gente sobre dos ruedas. Pero tambien en mi area se ha "encogido" el area donde rodar por el rollo de la inseguridad... lo mismo, para roadies y bikers por igual.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*otro riesgo*

Pues este Fin estuvimos en Gdl, en La Primavera buena asistencia, yo diría que bastante gente y lo mejor es que ves incluso bastante ciclista Femenino .... Bién por ellas !!









Lo Malo es que al rodar por un lugar llamado La Cebada nos encontramos con que algún Anti-ciclista nos dejó unos ¨regalitos ¨.....


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

en mi manera de ver cada fin que voy al desierto de los leones (que es donde mas voy a rodar)veo mas autos y gente con bicis de todo tipo de desde la bici turbo hasta specialized s works,pero creo que donde la mayoria de la gente esta entrando es en bicis de ruta y el triatlon que se han puesto de moda, veo mucha gente metida en este rollo, hay mucha gente que le llama la atencion la bici de montaña pero el que no sabe que onda le intimida ir solo a rodar, definitivamente hay mucha mas difusion ahora que cuando yo empeze a darle, algunas tiendas organizan rodadas onda principiantes que es muy buena manera de empezar a ver de que se trata, la inseguridad tambien es factor para alejar a la gente,y bueno la bici de montaña no es una actividad muy facil de practicar ni muy barata, necesitas tiempo y aunque quieras gastar poco no creo que con menos de $5000 pesos puedas empezar y eso es mucha lana para la mayoria de las personas, otra cosa es que no es para todos yo e tratado de meter algunos amigos a la bici y simplemente van una o dos veces y no les late,pero para finalizar mi comentario las bicis en general van para arriba.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> ........... otra cosa es que no es para todos yo e tratado de meter algunos amigos a la bici y simplemente van una o dos veces y no les late..............


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Así es , uno como practicante de mtbike lo ve ya como algo natural el salir a rodar los fines de semana e incluso entre semana , de hecho ya no sentimos que hacemos algo extraordinario , es como desayunar o lavarse los dientes , para varios el mtb se nos volvió algo cotidiano, pero.............

Para otros es algo totalmente desconocido y en gran parte es debido a que el mtb es una actividad deportiva muy poco conocida y con relativamente poca publicidad .

Por otro lado , cuando uno invita o quiere introducir a algún amigo a practicar mtb es importante conocer si "el amigo " tiene o ha tenido alguna experiencia deportiva o mejor dicho si practica o al menos ha practicado algún deporte mas o menos exigente , porque si nuestro amigo tiene años de no hacer ejercicio y para colmo está un poco pasadito de kilos definitivamente el mtb simplemente no le va a gustar porque le va a costar mucho trabajo y esfuerzo .

También se de amigos que le dan duro al mtb e invitan a algún cuate que muy entusiasta se compró su bici , su casco y etc , y está listo para salir por primera vez y........caray lo llevan a una ruta muy técnica con subidas difíciles, bajadas cabr.....y la rodada es de 50 kms ......pues así cualquiera se desanima , lo que para "muchos " ya puede ser normal , para otros puede ser demasiado .

Aunque el ciclismo en general es algo relativamente muy fácil y que en la realidad no requiere de grandes esfuerzos y habilidades (obvio que sepa andar en bici...) la práctica digamos ya en serio del ciclismo de montaña y de ruta si requiere de entrenamiento y acondicionamiento físico .

Yo tengo amigos que le han entrado al mountain bike sin muchos esfuerzos , pero vienen de la practica de deportes que ya anteriormente les han formado una buena capacidad física, fuerza , coordinación , flexibilidad etc , normalmente quienes proceden de deportes como atletismo de pista , futbol, basquet, artes marciales , se adaptan muy rápido al mountain bike y no se diga de quienes practican correr largas distancias , senderismo y alpinismo , estos últimos agarran la onda de la bici de montaña de inmediato , además les gusta y se vuelven mountain bikers .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## vwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

Muy buenas respuestas todas, yo vivo en Baja California y aqui el mtb ha seguido creciendo con cada temporada. Ha llegado al punto que hay eventos cada fin de semana, hay paseos rurales, carreras estatales y municipales. Unas de las cosas que pueden detener el creciemiento son la falta de informacion sobre lugares para andar en bicicleta, si no conoces a algun ciclista es dificil encontrar los lugares donde se puede andar seguro. Pero lo bueno del ciclismo es que es una comunidad muy conectada, todos conocen a todos asi que es muy facil entrar a a la comunidad. Durante todo el año he estado trabajando en un proyecto de ciclismo de montaña con la meta de contribuir al desarrollo del deporte y toda la gente que he conocido ya se han convertido en amigos, siento que esa facilidad de ser parte de la comunidad ha sido uno de los factores mas importantes en el desarrollo del deporte. Por mas competitivo que uno sea al final del dia todos estamos en esto por lo mismo. Si les interesa ver mas de la actividad en Baja California pueden seguir el proyecto que estoy desarrollando en mi pagina ChannelMTB - A Mountain Bike Collab


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Nosotros estamos haciendo lo posible y a veces un poco más para seguirle dando impulso al MTB y al ciclismo en general...

32 Spokes MTB México

Entre mas gente este informada mas gente le entra. En este momento me encuentro en Chihuahua y la gente a pesar de tener uno de los climas en definitiva más anticiclistas, han respondido muy bien a los articulos. Y hay un aumento grande en ventas de bicis MTB, a pesar de que la tienda "lider" tiene un pesimo servicio y pesima atencion.


----------

